# Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O



## d.dee (11. Juli 2012)

Hi,

also ich habe kürzlich eine Einladung zum Angeln bekommen. Und ganz ehrlich gesagt, ich bin sogar sehr daran interesiert, selbst wenn ich bloß daneben sitz und blöd schau 

Da ich aber nicht ständig solche Gelegenheiten habe, würde ich diese gerne nutzen, auch selber mal zu Angeln. Dabei gibt es nur ein Problem: ich trau mich ja nicht einmal, Fische anzufassen. Wenn ich mal einen anfasse, dann ist das ein Fischstäbchen :O Ich könnte Fisch nicht einmal mit Handschuhen oder in Folie anfassen. Und das nervt mich wirklich, weil ich kaum glaube, dass es so schlimm sein kann, wenn es doch fast jeder macht. Na klar könnte auch mein Kumpel den Fisch für mich zurückwerfen (was sowieso nötig sein wird, denn ich habe keine Ahnung, wie man den vom Haken holt, ohne ihm gleich das Maul aufzureisen :|), aber zumindest würde ich meinen Fang dann doch auch gerne mal halten. Wo bliebe denn auch sonst der Spaß?

Ich wollte ja gestern schon einen im Supermarkt anfassen, einfach mal  so, aber da der auch noch am Bauch aufgeschnitten war, wurde es dann  noch extra ekelhaft :O Ich habe allerdings schonmal einen Fisch angefasst, ein paar gaaanz winzige, die in meiner Hand geschwommen sind.

Und deshalb wende ich mich jetzt an euch: wisst ihr, was ich machen könnte, um meine Berührungsängste zu überwinden?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten  Jeder Tip könnte mir vielleicht helfen, meinem Ziel näher zu kommen.


----------



## allrounderab (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

du wirst es nur testen können, wenn du wirklich einen anfaßt. Gibt zwar Arten die schleimiger sind, aber die solltest du erstmal nicht nehmen. Ich bin es gewohnt und es ist echt nichts dramatisches. Ich glaube es hilft nur learning by doing.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Ganz klar, du mußt deine Ängste schrittweise überwinden. Vielleicht erst einmal nur eine sanfte Berührung mit den Fingerspitzen um ein Gefühl zu bekommen, daß steigerst du dann nach und nach bis du ihn irgendwann komplett in die Hand nehmen kannst. Alles weitere ergibt sich, wichtig ist, daß du mit deinem Freund von Anfang an ganz offen über diese Ängste sprichst und ihr die Sache gemeinsam angeht!


----------



## sadako (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Oder einfach Schocktherapie: Erstmal einen dicken fetten (lebendigen) Aal anfassen |supergri|supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



d.dee schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja gestern schon einen im Supermarkt anfassen, einfach mal  so,





Nene das wäre zuviel des Guten.:q
Du solltest es langsam und gemeinsam mit deinem Freund angehen wie die erfahrene Schwester hier schon sagt.:m




Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ganz klar, du mußt deine Ängste schrittweise überwinden. Vielleicht erst einmal nur eine sanfte Berührung mit den Fingerspitzen um ein Gefühl zu bekommen, daß steigerst du dann nach und nach bis du ihn irgendwann komplett in die Hand nehmen kannst. Alles weitere ergibt sich, wichtig ist, daß du mit deinem Freund von Anfang an ganz offen über diese Ängste sprichst und ihr die Sache gemeinsam angeht!


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Darfst du denn (ohne Schein, vermute ich mal), überhaupt
angeln?


----------



## d.dee (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.

Also ich bin da immer recht vorsichtig, Leuten solche Dinge zu erzählen. Viele tendieren dazu, diese Angst/diesen Ekel auszunutzen, um mir absichtlich mit einem Fisch zu nahe zu kommen! Aber ich denke mal in diesem Fall dürfte ich da wohl mal eine Ausnahme machen.

Das mit dem Schritt-für-Schritt ist sicher die beste Methode, immerhin habe ich ja mit kleineren Fischen kein Problem. Vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal mit fingerlangen Fischen weitermachen. Immerhin sind das normalerweise die "schönen" Fische, die wirklich schlimmen sind ja die größeren.

Also die Schocktherapie klappt nicht wirklich. Ich würde dann zwar sagen "Ja, jetzt mach ich's einfach und lang das Ding an", aber eine ähnliche Situation hatte ich erst kürzlich und da habe ich dann in letzter Sekunde gekniffen


----------



## silviomopp (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Meine Tochter hatte das Problem auch - ich hab den Fisch (einen Karpfen) damals gehalten und sie hat ihn dann langsam Berührt , zusammen haben wir ihn dann ins Wasser zurückgesetzt ( Nicht geworfen  ) ...und als er wieder in seinem Element war , konnte sie ihn dann auch allein halten und schwimmen lassen ...hat Funktioniert ..


----------



## silviomopp (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



sadako schrieb:


> Oder einfach Schocktherapie: Erstmal einen dicken fetten (lebendigen) Aal anfassen |supergri|supergri





#6 ...das wäre die andere Alternative


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



d.dee schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.
> 
> Also ich bin da immer recht vorsichtig, Leuten solche Dinge zu erzählen. Viele tendieren dazu, diese Angst/diesen Ekel auszunutzen, um mir absichtlich  zu nahe zu kommen! Aber ich denke mal in diesem Fall dürfte ich da wohl mal eine Ausnahme machen.
> 
> ...





silviomopp schrieb:


> Meine Tochter hatte das Problem auch - ich hab den damals gehalten und sie hat ihn dann langsam Berührt ,hat Funktioniert ..



Das wird ja immer besser hier:q:q


----------



## Backfire (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Ach, hau einfach rein. Du weißt doch, der Fisch kann dich nicht beissen, giftig ist er auch nicht, also was solls. Einfach mal ein bisschen Mut zusammen nehmen.
Ich mache momentan u.a. den Katalog für einen Angelshop und war gestern dort im Laden. Da waren grade die Maden für eine Woche angekommen. Da hab ich mal die Hand bis zum Unterarm in so einen Bottich mit Maden gesteckt. Das war ein Gefühl ... .

mfg
Backi


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



sadako schrieb:


> OErstmal einen dicken fetten (lebendigen) Aal anfassen |supergri|supergri




Ja das geht schon in die richtige Richtung.:m



Backfire schrieb:


> Da hab ich mal die Hand bis zum Unterarm in so einen Bottich mit Maden gesteckt. Das war ein Gefühl ... .



Lauwarmer Appelkuchen war wohl gerade nicht.....|kopfkrat:q


----------



## silviomopp (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das wird ja immer besser hier:q:q





wie soll ich das sonst erklären ???


----------



## Backfire (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Lauwarmer Appelkuchen war wohl gerade nicht.....|kopfkrat:q



Die Hand, Junge, die Hand!


----------



## silviomopp (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

..oder anders , sie mußte dann jeden gefangenen Fisch zurücksetzen !!! So klingt es besser :vik:


----------



## d.dee (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



Backfire schrieb:


> Ach, hau einfach rein. Du weißt doch, der Fisch kann dich nicht beissen, giftig ist er auch nicht, also was solls. Einfach mal ein bisschen Mut zusammen nehmen.
> Ich mache momentan u.a. den Katalog für einen Angelshop und war gestern dort im Laden. Da waren grade die Maden für eine Woche angekommen. Da hab ich mal die Hand bis zum Unterarm in so einen Bottich mit Maden gesteckt. Das war ein Gefühl ... .
> 
> mfg
> Backi



das zum beispiel würde mich ganz und gar nicht stören. nur tiere, die im Wasser leben, stören mich. Und Schlangen, aber da ist es mehr die Angst, gebissen zu werden^^

Hätten wir noch ein Aquarium, würd ich jetzt einfach mal ne Hand voll Futter reinhalten... die Fische hätten mich sicher nicht so angeekelt und wären ein toller Einstieg gewesen.


----------



## Andal (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Man sagt, Töpfern sei auch ein ganz netter Zeitvertreib....#d


Angeln und die Jagd haben auch etwas mit Töten zu tun. Wenn die bloße Berührung eines Tieres schon zu solchen Sperenzchen führt, dann ist die Beschäftigung mit feuchtem Lehm sicher die besser Lösung.


----------



## d.dee (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Es ist j nicht die Berührung selbst, sondern vielmehr, dass ich noch nie einen richtigen Fisch berührt habe. Es ist wohl mehr die Angst vor dem Unerwarteten.

Ich hatte erst vor kurzem ein ähnliches Problem überwinden können. Da hat es zum Glück funktioniert. Eine Berührung, und die Angst war weg. Aber das war alles spontan. Bei einem Fisch würde ich mir sagen "und JETZT lang ich ihn einfach an", aber dann kneif ich doch wieder...


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Also einen studierten Fachmann zu Rate ziehen, oder wie Andal bereits riet: Töpferkurs.:m


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Töpferkurs Quatsch....#d

Berühre einfach mal einen Fisch, wenn auch nur mit einem Finger. Fische sind fest, recht kalt und (meistens) nur ganz wenig schleimig. Außerdem sind sie total ungefährlich, das musst du realisieren. Dir kann wirklich NIX passieren wenn du einen Fisch berührst.

(Nur nicht mit Aalen anfangen)


----------



## d.dee (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Und wo finde ich so einen Fachmann?

Eigentlich will ich weniger dem Interesse wegen mit, sondern weil ich dieses Problem endlich in den Griff bekommen. In letzter Zeit habe ich so einige davon endlich bewältigt, jetzt ist es eben an der Zeit, auch hier endlich was zu tun. Daher bringen mir diese "lass es und geh töpfern"-Kommentare nichts. Ich WILL endlich was machen!


----------



## Philla (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Naja das solche kommentare kommen hättest du dir denken können, ich mein du bist hier im "Anglerboard" wo wohl jeder der hier angemeldet ist schonmal einen Fisch angefasst hat.

Zu deinem Problem, ich kanns verstehen... denn ich habe das selbe Problem mit Spinnen, nur das es da nicht nur ums anfassen geht, sobald eine Spinne auch nur in der Nähe ist und ich das bemerke, ist bei mir Zappen duster ;-).

Weiss leider auch nicht woher ich das habe. :q


----------



## Carp-MV (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Ich würde es einfach wie ich es als kleiner Junge gemacht habe mit kleinen Weißfisch anfangen. Mein Opa hat mir damals ne Rotfeder in den Pulli geworfen "kein Witz". Natürlich nicht lebendig aber was meinst wie schnell ich den da rausgefummelt hatte und die Angst war nur noch nebensächlich.^^

Sehe das auch gerade an meinen Kindern das ihnen das viel leichter fällt als ne große Brasse wo sie auch noch Angst haben. Wenn du dies oft genug gemacht hast wird das immer leichter auch mal nen großen Fisch dann in die Hand zu nehmen. ;-)


----------



## sprogoe (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

es gibt Dinge im Leben, deren Berührung einem beim ersten Mal einige Überwindung kostet. Hat man sich doch dazu überwunden und gespürt, daß diese Berührung sehr schön sein kann, macht es einem auch nichts mehr aus, daß diese Dinge halt sehr glitschig sind.
Vielleicht hilft Alkohol bei der Überwindung?:#2:

Gruß Siggi


----------



## d.dee (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Ich hab bei euch nachgefragt, weil das ganze ja immerhin auch mit Angeln zu tun hat, und weil ich die Hoffnung hatte, dass andere das gleiche Problem hatten.


----------



## Freja (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Hmmm...

Ist dein Problem das der Fisch evtl glitschig ist? Er sich urplötzlich bewegt? Er rau sein kann?

Wie wäre die Idee|kopfkrat, du gehst in Supermarkt und kaufst dir dort eine tiefgefrorene Forelle am Stück, - mit Kopf und Schwanz. Lässt die auftauen und fasst sie dann an. So brauchste dir nicht die blöße geben und das vor deinem Kollegen machen zu müssen. Sondern ganz in Ruhe für dich. Die sind nicht so teuer und wenn du sie schon aufgetaut hast und dich überwunden hast, kannste sie auch noch gleich zubereiten und essen :m

Ich weiß sonst auch nichts mehr. ich bin damit groß geworden und hab als 6 Jährige von meinem Dad einen kleinen gefangenen Aal an der Angel ins Gesicht bekommen.|gr: War nicht extra, aber naja...ich war geprägt und wollte dann erst mal überhaupt nicht mehr mit ihm ans Wasser. Hat sich zum Glück geändert :q


----------



## d.dee (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Toter Fisch ist für mich noch schlimmer als ein lebendiger. Ich denke aber mal, dass es die Oberfläche ist, die mich stört.


----------



## Freja (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



d.dee schrieb:


> Toter Fisch ist für mich noch schlimmer als ein lebendiger. Ich denke aber mal, dass es die Oberfläche ist, die mich stört.




Warum ist toter schlimmer als lebendiger? |bigeyesUnd gerade die aus dem Supermarkt sind ja nicht mehr so schleimig wie in der Natur |kopfkrat


----------



## Barbenspezi (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Stelle mir gerade die Sache mit dem Aal vor |bigeyes
Schön so einen frisch gefangenen 70cm Aal, der sich um den ganzen Unterarm windet und mal zeigt, das er nicht dort sein möchte.
Ich würde mit einem Barsch/Zander anfangen. Die sind von der Haptik doch wesentlich angenehmer als ein kleiner Flutschfinger. 

Greetz


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Angesichts der "Aalvorschläge" gehts ja noch recht gesittet zu - hätt ich nicht errwartet.
Lob!


----------



## Freja (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angesichts der "Aalvorschläge" gehts ja noch recht gesittet zu - hätt ich nicht errwartet.
> Lob!



 woran denkst du den jetzt hier?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Ich mach das hier im Forum seit 2000 - glaub mir, das hätt ich nicht erwartet so gesittet..
Denken tu ich mal an gar nix...
;-)))))))


----------



## Franky (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Irgendwie muss ich gerade an Ponyhof und Mädchenpensionat denken... (im Gegensatz zu Tom, also denken mein ich  ) :q
Wenn Du angeln gehen willst, muss man die Burschen zwangsweise anpacken. Ausser einem "machet, Otze", kann ich da keinen weiteren Rat zu geben!


----------



## Freja (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich mach das hier im Forum seit 2000 - glaub mir, das hätt ich nicht erwartet so gesittet..
> Denken tu ich mal an gar nix...
> ;-)))))))



soso......:q

Meine Nichte musste es auch auf die "Familiäre art" lernen. Sie saß neben mir beim Angeln und fand es toll. Forelle gefangen und sie, ist der flutschig? Ich fass doch an, - sie näää das bestimmt flutschig. Ich ihre Hand genommen auf den Fisch gelegt. Sie erst gemotzt und dann. Der fühlt sich an wie eine geschälte Gurke............ööööööhm ja.


----------



## d.dee (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Da fällt mir grad ein... wir haben zwar kein Aquarium, aber noch einen kleinen Teich mit vier Fischen drin. Keine Ahnung welche das sind. Etwa 10 bis 15 cm lang und schimmernd rot. Vielleicht trau ich es mich ja bei denen, mir aus der Hand zu essen... Muss nur mal meine Eltern fragen, ob die mir etwas Futter geben und den Automaten mal für nen Tag abschalten. Oder ich halt einfach mal nur die Hand rein und schau was passiert.


----------



## Freja (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



d.dee schrieb:


> Da fällt mir grad ein... wir haben zwar kein Aquarium, aber noch einen kleinen Teich mit vier Fischen drin. Keine Ahnung welche das sind. Etwa 10 bis 15 cm lang und schimmernd rot. Vielleicht trau ich es mich ja bei denen, mir aus der Hand zu essen... Muss nur mal meine Eltern fragen, ob die mir etwas Futter geben und den Automaten mal für nen Tag abschalten. Oder ich halt einfach mal nur die Hand rein und schau was passiert.



Das werden wohl Goldfische sein :q 

Darf ich fragen wie alt du bist?


----------



## d.dee (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Glaub ich auch. Hab auch eben nochmal nachgeschaut. Weiß ja leider nicht, woher meine Familie eventuell was importiert hat (ich glaube wir hatten mal etwas seltenere Fische im Garten die hier nicht heimisch sind). Zum Glück bin ich ja gerade bei meinen Eltern zu Besuch, ansonsten dürfte das ne recht lange und teure Reise werden, bloß um mal ein paar Goldfische zu füttern 

@Freja: 20


----------



## daci7 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich mach das hier im Forum seit 2000 - glaub mir, das hätt ich nicht erwartet so gesittet..
> Denken tu ich mal an gar nix...
> ;-)))))))



Wenn die Steilvorlagen kommen bin ich natürlich im Keller arbeiten - und mit Ansage ist langweilig |gr:

@TE: Geh einfach mit Angeln, wird schon.


----------



## KölnerAngler (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Hallo d.dee,

welche Gefühle oder Erfahrungen verbindest Du den mit einem Fisch? Was erschreckt Dich daran einen Fisch anzufassen, was konkret läßt Dich davor zurück schrecken einen Fisch anzufassen? Versuche doch einmal etwas positives mit dem für Dich  so "schrecklichen" Fisch zu verbinde. So in etwa wie: Ein Fisch ist nicht schleimig oder kalt sondern ein ...... . Lass Dir dazu mal etwas einfallen. Ich bin gespannt von Dir zu hören.

Viele Grüße

KölnerAngler


----------



## sprogoe (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angesichts der "Aalvorschläge" gehts ja noch recht gesittet zu - hätt ich nicht errwartet.
> Lob!




soll das jetzt als "Aufforderung" verstanden werden?

Mußt es nur sagen.#y

Alles nur eine Frage der Zeit, Thomas, der Tag ist ja noch jung.


Gruß Siggi


----------



## d.dee (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Hallo d.dee,
> 
> welche Gefühle oder Erfahrungen verbindest Du den mit einem Fisch? Was erschreckt Dich daran einen Fisch anzufassen, was konkret läßt Dich davor zurück schrecken einen Fisch anzufassen? Versuche doch einmal etwas positives mit dem für Dich  so "schrecklichen" Fisch zu verbinde. So in etwa wie: Ein Fisch ist nicht schleimig oder kalt sondern ein ...... . Lass Dir dazu mal etwas einfallen. Ich bin gespannt von Dir zu hören.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass meine ersten Erfahrungen mit Fischen eher abstoßend waren. Das war damals in Spanien, unser Bootsmotor hat nicht mehr funktioniert und wir waren deshalb für ein paar Tage in einem alten Hafen, wo rundherum tote Fische geschwommen sind. Und an Land waren noch mehr tote Fische. Allein schon der Gestank... das war sicher keine gute erste Begegnung mit Fischen :|


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



d.dee schrieb:


> Toter Fisch ist für mich noch schlimmer als ein lebendiger. Ich denke aber mal, dass es die Oberfläche ist, die mich stört.



Ich an deiner Stelle würde mich schleunigst an die Verarbeitung frischer Nahrungsmittel in der Küche machen, bevor die Entfremdung noch weiter voran schreitet. |bigeyes

Um die Berührungsangst zu überwinden, hilft wohl nur der Schritt in die Praxis. Ein Thread leider weniger...


----------



## d.dee (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich an deiner Stelle würde mich schleunigst an die Verarbeitung frischer Nahrungsmittel in der Küche machen, bevor die Entfremdung noch weiter voran schreitet. |bigeyes



Also wenn du damit jetzt meinst, rohes Fleisch zu kochen - auch das stört mich nicht. Das mache ich sogar recht gerne. Wenn du jetzt allerdings meinst, ein totes Hühnchen zu zerlegen und zu kochen - da muss ich wohl passen...



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Um die Berührungsangst zu überwinden, hilft wohl nur der Schritt in die Praxis. Ein Thread leider weniger...



Das ist mir schon klar, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand einen guten Tip, der mir helfen würde  Und bis jetzt bin ich da mit euch recht zufrieden^^


----------



## KölnerAngler (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



d.dee schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass meine ersten Erfahrungen mit Fischen eher abstoßend waren. Das war damals in Spanien, unser Bootsmotor hat nicht mehr funktioniert und wir waren deshalb für ein paar Tage in einem alten Hafen, wo rundherum tote Fische geschwommen sind. Und an Land waren noch mehr tote Fische. Allein schon der Gestank... das war sicher keine gute erste Begegnung mit Fischen :|



Laß diese negative Erfahrung mal hinter Dir und tue so als ob Du noch nie eine Erfahrung mit Fischen gemacht hättest, sondern Du weißt  nur, dass es Fische gibt. 

Sonst nichts.

Was kannst Du denn positives über einen Fisch sagen?

Wenn ich Dir die Frage stelle: " Was hat ein Fisch schönes an sich in Deinen Augen oder welche Eigenschaften findest Du an einem Fisch besonders beeindruckend und interessant"?

Was würdest Du mir Antworten?

Viele Grüße

KölnerAngler


----------



## astra2016v (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Einfach die Hand an den Fisch!!!!:m

Aber sei bitte sanft, die sind empfindlich:q:q:q


----------



## d.dee (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Was kannst Du denn positives über einen Fisch sagen?
> Wenn ich Dir die Frage stelle: " Was hat ein Fisch schönes an sich in Deinen Augen oder welche Eigenschaften findest Du an einem Fisch besonders beeindruckend und interessant"? Was würdest Du mir Antworten?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



ähm... da fällt mir nur eins ein: schmeck gut! Naja, zumindest schmeckts gut genug, dass man's auch essen kann. Ansonsten: manche sind sehr schön anzusehen. Und auch sehr beeindruckend - Stichwort "Haie". Wirklich tolle Tiere, aber die würde ich gleich viermal nicht anfassen :\


----------



## KölnerAngler (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



d.dee schrieb:


> ähm... da fällt mir nur eins ein: schmeck gut! Naja, zumindest schmeckts gut genug, dass man's auch essen kann. Ansonsten: manche sind sehr schön anzusehen. Und auch sehr beeindruckend - Stichwort "Haie". Wirklich tolle Tiere, aber die würde ich gleich viermal nicht anfassen :\



Ok,Du sagst Sie sind Lecker, also isst Du Fisch und das was man isst, kann vom Grundgedanken her keinen Ekel hervorrufen, sonst würde Dein Bewußtsein Dich davon abhalten, es zu Essen.

Weil Ekel eine Schutzfunktion ist, die dem Menschen über Gernerationen vererbt wurde um Ihn vor Vergiftungen zu schützen.

Es gibt aber auch den Ekel, der uns anerzogen wird. 

Kleine Kinder ekeln sich vor fast gar nichts, erst in dem Moment wo Ihnen gesagt wird, das etwas Ekelhaft ist: Igitt eine Spinne, Baah, ein Wurm etc. fangen Sie an sich davor zu Ekeln. 

Sowas nennt man auch Glaubenssätze, von denen jeder welche hat. Manche sind gut und hiflreich, andere leider nicht und schränken uns ein.

Wie ist das bei Dir?

Manche Fischarten sind unheimlich schön, sagst Du.
Was müßte besonders schön sein, damit Du Dich nicht Ekeln würdest?


----------



## d.dee (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Ok,Du sagst Sie sind Lecker, also isst Du Fisch und das was man isst, kann vom Grundgedanken her keinen Ekel hervorrufen, sonst würde Dein Bewußtsein Dich davon abhalten, es zu Essen.
> 
> Weil Ekel eine Schutzfunktion ist, die dem Menschen über Gernerationen vererbt wurde um Ihn vor Vergiftungen zu schützen.
> 
> ...



Also in meiner Familie langt aber eigentlich jeder Fisch an. Außer meine Schwester, die hat genau das gleiche Problem wie ich.

Mh, der Fisch müsste wie ein Hund aussehen  Also ich kann da echt keine Angabe machen. Schön find ich so einige, hauptsächlich Aquarienfische. Aber nichts davon würde mir helfen, diesen Ekel zu überwinden.

Was mir vielleicht helfen würde, wäre mir zu sagen, es ist ein Leguan, aber ich glaube blind würde ich auch kein Reptil anfassen...


----------



## astra2016v (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

oh man... das kann doch alles nicht ernst sein|uhoh:


----------



## KölnerAngler (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



d.dee schrieb:


> Also in meiner Familie langt aber eigentlich jeder Fisch an. Außer meine Schwester, die hat genau das gleiche Problem wie ich.
> 
> Mh, der Fisch müsste wie ein Hund aussehen  Also ich kann da echt keine Angabe machen. Schön find ich so einige, hauptsächlich Aquarienfische. Aber nichts davon würde mir helfen, diesen Ekel zu überwinden.
> 
> ...


----------



## KölnerAngler (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



astra2016v schrieb:


> oh man... das kann doch alles nicht ernst sein|uhoh:



Schauen wir mal. Jeder hat die eine oder andere unbekannte Möglichkeit.


----------



## sadako (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Also ich fand das mit der geschälten Gurke war irgendwie der simpelste und zugleich beste Vergleich |supergri Und eine geschälte Gurke hast du doch bestimmt schon mal angepackt oder? Großartig anders fühlt sich ein Fisch jetzt auch nicht an. Musst ja nicht gleich ins Auge fassen oder dran lecken. Einfach mal antippen... Oder doch den lebendigen Meter-Aal als Boa um den Hals legen.  

Hab das Problem übrigens mit einigen Wanzenarten; aber die würden sich im Drill bestimmt auch nicht so gut machen und auch nicht ganz so lecker schmecken. Wenn`s anders wäre, würd ich mich vielleicht doch durchaus überwinden, mit ihnen in engeren Kontakt zu treten. |kopfkrat


----------



## Carp-MV (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Ich habe die perfekte Lösung....^^

Geh für drei Wochen an einen See mit Zelt wo weit und breit kein Mensch wohnt. Nimm nichts mit bis auf flüssige Nahrung und ne Angel mit Köder. Dann fischt du dir was wenn dein Hunger schon sehr Stark geworden ist und wirst hundert pro den Fisch auch anfassen weil der Hunger dich dazu treibt und dies deine einzige Nahrungsquelle ist. Blöde Idee? Ja ich weiß aber mir fiel nichts besseres ein....XD


----------



## d.dee (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Das Fell natürlich 

Also ich werd es jetzt einfach mit den Fischen im Teich probieren. Aber warscheinlich erst morgen. Klappt es nicht, geb ich's auf. Klappt es, versuche ich Wege zu finden, das ganze zu steigern.


Das Ergebnis werd ich euch dann einfach bald mitteilen. Und wenn nicht... keine Antwort ist ja bekanntlich auch eine Antwort


----------



## astra2016v (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

also hier will jemand Angler werden, der sich vor Fisch ekelt...noch mehr vor totem Fisch....ich würde sagen alles fake und hier führt uns einer an der Nase rum....wenn nicht würde ich dem TE empfehlen geh Fußball spielen oder so, aber nicht angeln.
(Denn Ball brauchst du auch nur mit den Füßen berühren, es sei denn du stehst im Tor:q)

Nix für ungut


----------



## KölnerAngler (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



d.dee schrieb:


> Das Fell natürlich*
> *
> Also ich werd es jetzt einfach mit den Fischen im Teich probieren. Aber warscheinlich erst morgen. Klappt es nicht, geb ich's auf. Klappt es, versuche ich Wege zu finden, das ganze zu steigern.
> 
> ...



Na, dann bin ich gespannt. 

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg!!!#6#6#6

Wenn Dein Problem ein wirklich großes Problem
für Dich sein sollte, kannst Du mich gerne per PN Kontaktieren.

Viele Grüße

KölnerAngler


----------



## Freja (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



astra2016v schrieb:


> also hier will jemand Angler werden, der sich vor Fisch ekelt...noch mehr vor totem Fisch....ich würde sagen alles fake und hier führt uns einer an der Nase rum....wenn nicht würde ich dem TE empfehlen geh Fußball spielen oder so, aber nicht angeln.
> (Denn Ball brauchst du auch nur mit den Füßen berühren, es sei denn du stehst im Tor:q)
> 
> Nix für ungut



:q
Hab ich auch schon dran gedacht.... ;-)


----------



## FisherMan66 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Uii, ist die Troll-Fütterungszeit zu Ende ??


----------



## Franky (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Uii, ist die Troll-Fütterungszeit zu Ende ??



Wäre schade...  Jeder braucht doch ein Sommerloch... :q


----------



## FisherMan66 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Na gegen ein Sommerloch ist ja auch nichts einzuwenden, aber müssen es denn gleich Abgründe sein ??


----------



## astra2016v (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

wurd ja auch langsam Zeit....oder hätt ich lieber noch ein bisschen mit meinen Zweifeln warten sollen zur allgemeinen Belustigung|kopfkrat

Falls ja tut es mir echt Leid, wirklich


----------



## FisherMan66 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

... ja, schade eigentlich, weil mich hätte schon irgendwann noch interessiert, was sie für einen Aufstand macht, wenn sie sich für die Disse schick macht und sich irgend welche Kosmetika aus Kälberinnerein und sonstigem Krempel ins Gesicht schmiert. |uhoh:


----------



## Freja (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> ... ja, schade eigentlich, weil mich hätte schon irgendwann noch interessiert, was sie für einen Aufstand macht, wenn sie sich für die Disse schick macht und sich irgend welche Kosmetika aus Kälberinnerein und sonstigem Krempel ins gesicht schmiert.



Nu seid nich so böse... :q:q:q


----------



## FisherMan66 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



Freja schrieb:


> Nu seid nich so böse... :q:q:q


 
Och ...... wir doch nicht ...... niemals nicht ....


----------



## d.dee (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



astra2016v schrieb:


> also hier will jemand Angler werden, der sich vor Fisch ekelt...noch mehr vor totem Fisch....ich würde sagen alles fake und hier führt uns einer an der Nase rum....wenn nicht würde ich dem TE empfehlen geh Fußball spielen oder so, aber nicht angeln.
> (Denn Ball brauchst du auch nur mit den Füßen berühren, es sei denn du stehst im Tor:q)
> 
> Nix für ungut



Fußball spiel ich bereits, ist schon wieder langweilig. Hab dann lieber auf American Football und Rugby umgestellt, aber das ist in Deutschland echt zu blöd (falsche Regeln!). Aber das hat mit dem hier mal gar nix zu tun.

Aber nur um das richtig zu stellen: ich will NICHT Angler werden. Das ist nur für einen einmaligen Ausflug. Das wars. Und dabei geht es mir nicht ums Angeln, sondern darum, meine Angst zu überwinden.

Ansonsten verstehe ich dieses Unverständnis nicht. Klar, ihr seid alle Angler und für euch ist es nichts besonderes, einen Fisch anzufassen. Aber es ist nunmal so, dass eine nicht kleine Zahl an Menschen Fische nicht anfassen können.


----------



## Freja (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



d.dee schrieb:


> Fußball spiel ich bereits, ist schon wieder langweilig. Hab dann lieber auf American Football und Rugby umgestellt, aber das ist in Deutschland echt zu blöd (falsche Regeln!). Aber das hat mit dem hier mal gar nix zu tun.
> 
> Aber nur um das richtig zu stellen: ich will NICHT Angler werden. Das ist nur für einen einmaligen Ausflug. Das wars. Und dabei geht es mir nicht ums Angeln, sondern darum, meine Angst zu überwinden.
> 
> Ansonsten verstehe ich dieses Unverständnis nicht. Klar, ihr seid alle Angler und für euch ist es nichts besonderes, einen Fisch anzufassen. Aber es ist nunmal so, dass eine nicht kleine Zahl an Menschen Fische nicht anfassen können.




Versteh es jetzt bitte nicht falsch, aber wenn du nicht "Angler werden möchtest", es nur um einen "Ausflug" geht und "mit dabei sitzen". So lass es doch mit dem Fisch anfassen und schau nur zu? |uhoh:


----------



## astra2016v (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Ja klar American Football...ist dir wahrscheinlich zu soft gewesen:q
Dagegen is Fisch anpacken nur wat für harte Kerle(und natürlich unseren Lady's aus dem AB):q

Tut mir Leid bist vielleicht ganz nett aber kann dich irgendwie nicht ganz ernst nehmen


----------



## astra2016v (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

@ Freja 

auf den Punkt


----------



## d.dee (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Wie ich es ja geschrieben habe: ich will diese Gelegenheit nutzen, meine Angst in den Griff zu bekommen. Ist ja immerhin auch nützlich, wenn man nicht Angler ist.

// Edit

@astra2016v ne, ich hab aber einfach keinen Bock einen Sport zu machen, bei dem die Regeln in Deutschland zu stark von den offiziellen Regeln abweichen. Allein schon die Spielfeldgröße ist ganz anders. Ansonsten ist AF überhaupt kein harter Sport. Das einzige "harte" daran ist es, das Ei richtig zu werfen. Aber egal, hat mit allem hier nix zu tun.

Und ja, du kannst mich durchaus ernst nehmen. Andere haben Angst vor Clowns, da ist meine Phobie fast schon normal. Aber halt, das sagen die auch über mich. Außer dass mein Problem allgegenwärtig ist, da es nunmal überall Fische gibt, während ich seit Jahren keinen Clown mehr gesehen habe.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



d.dee schrieb:


> Aber es ist nunmal so, dass eine nicht kleine Zahl an Menschen Fische nicht anfassen können.



Du und wer noch?


----------



## astra2016v (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Dabei wünsche ich dir alles Gute#6*Sarkasmus aus*


----------



## FisherMan66 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Du und wer noch?


 
...... mein Nachbar im Moment ...... hat sich beide Hände gebrochen und in Gips ..... der Arme ....


----------



## astra2016v (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> ...... mein Nachbar im Moment ...... hat sich beide Hände gebrochen und in Gips ..... der Arme ....



Oh das tut mir Leid, wünsch ihm bitte gute Besserung von mir:q


----------



## sadako (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



d.dee schrieb:


> Außer dass mein Problem allgegenwärtig ist, da es nunmal überall Fische gibt



Verdammt, ich leb echt einfach in der falschen Region


----------



## astra2016v (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

hat hier außer mir eigentlich noch jemand so unglaubliche Angst davor Fisch irgendwann mal nicht mehr anfassen zu können???:c


----------



## d.dee (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



sadako schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich leb echt einfach in der falschen Region



Also komm, ich lebe in der Wüste und da gibt es überall Fische, da wird es ja wohl bei euch in Deutschland auch welche geben. Naja, falsch formuliert. Es ist bei euch so, immerhin komm ich da ja her.


----------



## astra2016v (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Schade, der Spuk scheint zu Ende zu sein.

Naja hat Spass gemacht und hatte nix besseres zu tun,

in diesem Sinne|wavey:


----------



## Franky (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



d.dee schrieb:


> Also komm, ich lebe in der Wüste...



Na, da lag ich mit Ponyhof und so ja mal gar nicht verkehrt! |wavey:
Und immer schön die Sandkörner zählen... :m


----------



## d.dee (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



Franky schrieb:


> Na, da lag ich mit Ponyhof und so ja mal gar nicht verkehrt! |wavey:
> Und immer schön die Sandkörner zählen... :m



Schonmal was von der Mojave Desert gehört? Denn genau dort lebe ich. Und das ist eine Wüste. Falls du sie nicht kennst - dort liegt auch das Death Valley. Also falls du dachtest, das war ein Scherz - das war es nicht. Und ja, auch hier gibt es viele Fische. Aber auch viele Pferde (Mexikaner haben halt echte Pferde doch noch lieber als Amerikaner ihre Ford Mustangs^^). Aber deswegen ist das noch lang kein Ponyhof 

Also es ist wirklich schade, dass sowas hier nicht ernst genommen wird. Von eurem Alter her habe ich ja darauf geschlossen, dass ich hier mit Erwachsenen rede, aber das hier scheint ja eher ein Kindergarten zu sein. Ich kam zu euch mit einer ernstgemeinten Frage, und von euch kam nur Spott! 

Es ist unglaublich, wie schnell das Niveau hier gesunken ist. Anfangs dachte ich noch, ihr würdet mir echt helfen, aber von einer Sekunde auf die andere hat sich das geändert.

Wirklich schade. Ich wollte eigentlich nur, dass ihr mir den Rücken dabei stärkt, wenn ich eine Angst überwinde, die ich schon habe, seit ich ein kleiner Junge bin. Immerhin hat diese Angst mit eurem Hobby zu tun, also habe ich gedacht, auf euch könnte ich zählen.

Aber was erwarte ich schon groß. Ich kenne das ja schon seit längerem. Wenn Erwachsene auf einen jüngeren Erwachsenen stoßen, müssen sie gleich zeigen, wie überlegen und klug sie doch sind. Schade, schade. Auf euch konnte ich wohl doch nicht zählen.

In diesem Sinne...

Adíos


----------



## sprogoe (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



d.dee schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne...
> 
> Adíos




ist das jetzt so zu verstehen, daß es Dir nun langsam reicht, weil Du glaubst, nicht ernst genommen zu werden und nicht die Hilfe bekommen hast, die Du erwartest hast?
Aber mal ganz ehrlich: ich wundere mich schon die ganze Zeit, wie man über eine (in meinen Augen) Lapalie derart viel schreiben kann. Oder ist es einfach nur toll zu sehen, wie die Reaktionen hier sind?
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn demnächst jemand ein Thema startet mit dem Titel: " Ich kann kein Brot anfassen, was mache ich nun?"

Ich sage mal ganz ehrlich, dem Menschen geht es zu gut, nur daher kommen solche Ängste.
Gäbe es mal wieder richtig schlechte Zeiten, wo jeder für sein tägliches Überleben sorgen müßte, käme wohl keiner auf die Idee, einen Fisch nicht anfassen zu wollen, er würde ihn zur Not sogar noch roh essen.
Wie sagt man so schön? "In der Not frißt der Teufel Fliegen".
Also, mach den Deckel zu und betrachte den Fisch einfach nur als Nahrungsmittel.
Und Deine Ängste mußt Du schon selber überwinden, das kann kein anderer für Dich übernehmen.


----------



## Kalunga (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Ich kann dein Problem zwar nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, aber heutzutage haben die Menschen ja die merkwürdigsten Krankheiten/Ängste/Macken (verweichlichte Menschheit die jeglichen Bezug zum realen Leben verloren hat ), wobei die Angst vor einem Fisch wohl eher als "normal" anzusehen ist! 


Allerdings: Respekt, dass du dich deiner Angst stellen willst und ihr Paroli gebietest!
Du hast verschiedene Möglichkeiten, wie du das ganze angehen kannst:
Die Schritt-für-Schritt Methode ist definitiv eine gute Idee!
Du könntest auch einmal ein Praktikum in einer Fischzucht/Schlachtbetrieb machen, dort hättest du tagtäglich Umgang mit Fischen (evtl. aber ein zu harter Einstieg)
Ansonsten versuche die Tiere zu verstehen, mach dich mit ihrer Natur vertraut, mit ihrem Element, ihrem Verhalten, etc.

Falls das alles nicht hilft, such dir eine Selbsthilfegruppe bzw. gründe selber eine (du scheinst ja Leute zu kennen, die deine Angst teilen) und wenn alle Stricke reißen suche einen Psychotherapeuten auf...

Gruß

PS: Wenn du erwartest, dass dir hier jemand per Fingerschnipp deine Ängste nimmt, bist du auf verlorenem Posten


----------



## d.dee (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



> ist das jetzt so zu verstehen, daß es Dir nun langsam reicht, weil Du  glaubst, nicht ernst genommen zu werden und nicht die Hilfe bekommen  hast, die Du erwartest hast?



Hätte ich es gewollt, dass man mich nicht ernst nimmt, so hätte ich das in einem Autoforum in die Witzeabteilung geschrieben. Aber ich habe es in einem Anglerforum geschrieben - wo es ja immerhin um Fische geht. Also kann ich es doch wohl erwarten, dass man mich wenigstens ernst nimmt und einfach nichts sagt, wenn man schon nichts konstruktives zu bieten hat. Aber wenn hier plötzlich angefangen wird, Witze zu machen, so ist das niveaulos.



> Aber mal ganz ehrlich: ich wundere mich schon die ganze Zeit, wie man  über eine (in meinen Augen) Lapalie derart viel schreiben kann.



Das kann ich ganz einfach erklären: mir ist es ernst! Ich habe in letzter Zeit schon so einige dieser "Lapalien" bewältigen können. Daher weiß ich, dass ich es schaffen kann. Aber wenn mich keiner ernst nimmt, fehlt es mir einfach an Motivation! Da ist so die typische "Hey Papa, hab ne 1 in Mathe" - "Aha. Und warum war's keine 1+?"-Situation: da mir die Unterstützung fehlt, sehe ich auch keinen Sinn, etwas zu unternehmen, wenn das Endresultat am Ende doch eh von niemandem geschätzt wird. Es ist halt mal verdammt schwer, sich seinen Ängsten alleine zu stellen.

Ansonsten: ich schreibe halt gerne recht viel. Ich muss mich da schon selber bändigen, damit ich nicht zu weit vom Thema abschweife...



> Ich sage mal ganz ehrlich, dem Menschen geht es zu gut, nur daher kommen solche Ängste.
> Gäbe es mal wieder richtig schlechte Zeiten, wo jeder für sein tägliches  Überleben sorgen müßte, käme wohl keiner auf die Idee, einen Fisch  nicht anfassen zu wollen, er würde ihn zur Not sogar noch roh essen.



Da stimme ich dir sogar voll und ganz zu! Ich musste mich dieser Angst eben bis jetzt noch nie stellen. Haben meine Eltern Fisch gegrillt, dann haben sie auch anderes gegrillt. Und somit hatte ich immer eine Alternative. Sicher, hätten sie gesagt, "Fisch. Basta! Iss ihn oder verbring den Tag hungrig bis es morgen Frühstück gibt" wäre dieses Problem bestimmt nie entstanden.



> PS: Wenn du erwartest, dass dir hier jemand per Fingerschnipp deine Ängste nimmt, bist du auf verlorenem Posten



Natürlich weiß ich, dass keiner von euch ein Wunderheiler oder gar Jesus ist und einfach mal sagt "So, du bist geheilt. Heute Abend schwimmst du mit Haien und es wird dir nichts ausmachen". Das erwarte ich auch gar nicht. Aber wie ich es oben schon erwähnt habe: wenn wenigstens ein paar Leute dabei wären, die mich unterstützen würden, würde ich einfach überglücklich sein, wenn ich sagen kann "Hey, ich hab's getan. Ich hab meine Angst überwunden!". Aber das wird ja von der Mehrheit von euch nicht anerkannt. Das ist ja schlimmer als das Beispiel mit dem Mathe-Test oben. Es ist ja mehr so als hät ich ne 1+ und trotzdem beeindruckt es niemanden. Manche Menschen sehen Dinge leider als so normal an, dass sie gar nicht mehr erkennen, dass es für andere ein rießiger Schritt war, der viel Überwindung gekostet hat.

Aber wenigstens ein Danke an dich, den wenigstens kamen von dir mal aufbauende Worte! Und nichts anderes als das wollte ich von euch allen hören!


----------



## Andal (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Du willst es? Dann mach es jetzt sofort, oder mindestens noch heute. Wenn du es nicht machst, dann hast du es nie gewollt!

So einfach ist das... ist wie mit schwanger sein... bloß ein bisschen schwanger geht eben auch nicht!


----------



## mabo1992 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Hi, muss auch zugeben das ich Angst vor Fische hatte. Aber ich wollte meine Angst überwinden und vorallen Angeln gehen. Natürlich fällt sowas nicht leicht und dachte ähnlich wie du, aber einfach nur mit mein Cousin unterwegs um beim angeln dabei zu sein und zu schauen wie es abläuft und bisschen zu lernen. An dem Tag kam halt der Karpfen mit 41cm und ich musste ihn anfassen, sonst hätte ich zurücklaufen können und dafür war ich mein Cousin dankbar. Sobald du wirklich den Fisch mal hälst und ihn fühlst ist das ein einfach nur gailes Gefühl. Dachte wie an ein kleines Baby und schwupp hätte ich am liebsten nie wieder los gelassen und konnte sagen das es einer der besten Momente war und ich seitdem an liebsten nur Angeln bin und auch die Ängste vor Aale musste ich bändigen , war zwar nicht so angenehm wie der kleine Karpfen aber, es passt und denke mal das es bei jeden weiteren immer besser wird. Ist nur Kopfsache will ich damit sagen reist der Knoten ist alles kein Problem mehr.

Viel Glück und traue dich einfach mehr kann man nicht sagen, aller Anfang ist schwer.


----------



## Freja (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Wenn du Hilfe/Motivation brauchst, warum suchst du die nicht in deinem näheren Umfeld? Oder wirst du da auch "nur" belächelt? Wir haben dir Tipps gegeben, umsetzen musst du die schon alleine!


----------



## angler1996 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Schreib nicht -Tu es
( oder lass es bleiben):m
Gruß A.

Ich hätte gern ein Bild mit nem Fisch in Deiner Hand!


----------



## sadako (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Tut mir ja auch irgendwie leid, aber ich kann dein Problem auch nicht wirklich ernst nehmen. Du sagst, du hättest die Vermutung gehabt, hier in einem Anglerforum mit Deinen Ängsten an der richtigen Adresse sein zu können. Aber wie du siehst, scheint es nun doch nicht wirklich die richtige Wahl gewesen zu sein. 

Vielleicht wärst Du in einem Forum für Phobien oder evtl. auch in einem Aquaristik-Forum auf mehr Anklang und Unterstützung gestoßen, weil dort einfach anders an Deine Problematik herangegangen wird und vielleicht auch ein etwas anderer Bezug zum Tier besteht. Ich denke für viele - und eigentlich hoffe ich sogar für alle - Angler ist es einfach nur selbstverständlich, lebendige aber auch tote Fische anzufassen. Ich meine, weshalb geht man denn angeln? Da kommt man eben zwangsläufig nicht um eine körperliche Berührung zum Fisch herum. 

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Reaktionen hier auf unreifes Verhalten oder auf Unhöflichkeit zurückzuführen sind, wie du es jetzt behauptest. Es geht hier vielmehr um fehlendes Verständnis für deine Lage, eben weil es für uns so selbstverständlich ist, einen Fisch anzufassen. 

Und dass Du hier nicht auch durchaus hilfreiche Tips und aufbauende Worte erhalten hast, kannst Du so nun auch nicht wirklich behaupten. Ganz im Gegenteil: Ich war schon schwer verwundert, dass es hier die ersten paar Seiten wirklich recht sachlich und nüchtern zuging (ist hier nicht unbedingt selbstverständlich - besonders, was solche etwas abstrakten Themen angeht). Und ich nehme mich nicht aus, mein Aal-Schocktherapie-Vorschlag war sicherlich alles andere als ernst gemeint. 

Es ist für mich nur so unfassbar, dass jemand damit ein Problem haben kann, weil es für mich doch so simpel, so alltäglich und so normal ist. Nunja und ich glaube da ist man an einem Punkt angelangt, an dem man behaupten kann, dass es einfach nur menschlich ist, es sich einfach zu machen und einfach mal darauf zu verzichten, über den eigenen Tellerrand zu sehen. Vor allem dann, wenn das Thema für einen nicht wirklich relevant genug ist, sich doch einmal näher damit zu befassen. Dann schüttelt man eben lieber den Kopf darüber und belächelt des Ganze. So geht es zumindest mir. Oder würdest Du es nicht auch ein bißchen seltsam finden, wenn jemand sich beim American Football um`s Verrecken nicht trauen würde, die Pille zu berühren, aber doch sooo gerne mal mitspielen würde??

Vielleicht solltest Du daher den Fehler nicht nur bei uns suchen, sondern eher auch einmal darüber nachdenken, ob das hier wirklich der richtige Ort sein könnte, solche Dinge zu besprechen.


----------



## Katteker (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



d.dee schrieb:


> *Schonmal was von der Mojave Desert gehört? Denn genau dort lebe ich.* Und das ist eine Wüste. Falls du sie nicht kennst - dort liegt auch das Death Valley.


 



d.dee schrieb:


> Fußball spiel ich bereits, ist schon wieder langweilig. Hab dann lieber auf American Football und Rugby umgestellt,* aber das ist in Deutschland echt zu blöd (falsche Regeln!)*. Aber das hat mit dem hier mal gar nix zu tun.


 
Ahhhhhja.

Du lebst also in der Mojavewüste,  also in den *USA*. 
Aber du spielst in *Deutschland* Rugby und American Football?

Don´t feed the troll...


----------



## d.dee (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Sobald es aufhört zu regnen, werde ich es einfach tun. Und wenn nicht, dann wird es halt nix.

Klar hät ich mich an ein AQ forum wenden können. Aber was denkt ihr wohl ist denen ihre Meinung über Angeln? Die lieben ihre Fische als lebendige Wesen zum Anschauen. Da hät ich ja auch gleich bei Greenpeace nachfragen können :\

Und ich glaube es ist nie verkehrt daran, die Klappe zu halten, wenn man nichts zur Lösung beizutragen kann. Ich habe nach Hilfestellungen gefragt, nicht nach Kritik! Und das war es, was ich jetzt eben an euch kritisiert habe.



Katteker schrieb:


> Ahhhhhja.
> 
> Du lebst also in der Mojavewüste,  also in den *USA*.
> Aber du spielst in *Deutschland* Rugby und American Football?
> ...



Ne, ich habe in Deutschland gelebt, dort AF gespielt. JETZT lebe ich in den USA, aber habe keine Zeit mehr für sowas. Mal davon abgesehen, dass die da drüben bei weitem besser sind als ich.

Also, spar dir dein Trollfutter für jemand anderen!


----------



## astra2016v (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Hast du denn schonn Blutsbrüderschaft mit den Navajos geschlossen??:q
hatte immer gedacht das Death Valley gehört zu deren Gebiet...
Wusste auch nicht das man in der Mojave gut angeln gehen kann und wie fischreich sie ist...
aber wahrscheinlich hast du auch dafür jede Menge "gute" Erklärungen auf Lager.

Ich denke der beste Weg für deine Probleme wäre der Weg zum Psychiater(davon gibt es ja in den USA reichlich), der wird dafür bezahlt dich ernst zunehmen.#d

Achja bevor ichs vergesse......TROLL


----------



## Freja (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Ein Nachtmensch bist du also  Zumindest wenn du um 3 Uhr Nachts schreibst...!


Ich find deine Anschuldigung schon etwas deftig. Von Seite 1 - 3 hast du viele Vorschläge bekommen wie du deine Sache angehen kannst. Da hat keiner irgendwelche Witze über dein "Problem" gezogen. Du musst die Vorschläge nur alleine umsätzen. Es kann keiner von uns zu dir kommen, dich an die Hand nehmen und mit dir einen Fisch anfassen |uhoh: 

Sorry aber da hörts selbst bei mir auf.......


----------



## sadako (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

... und da soll nochmal einer erzählen, Frauen seien zickig. Egal, was man wie sagt, du drehst es mal eben so hin, dass es für dich passt. Als ob du in einem Aquarianer-Forum unbedingt erzählen müsstest, dass du jemanden zum Angeln begleiten möchstest (auch wenn ich nicht verstehe, weshalb du da unbedingt einen Fisch anpacken musst, wenn du selbst gar nicht angeln möchtest). Hättest den Teil auch einfach weglassen und trotzdem um Rat fragen können. Aber vielleicht solltest du doch lieber beim Hunde-Streicheln und Football-Spielen bleiben.


----------



## Freja (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



sadako schrieb:


> ... *und da soll nochmal einer erzählen, Frauen seien zickig*. Egal, was man wie sagt, du drehst es mal eben so hin, dass es für dich passt. Als ob du in einem Aquarianer-Forum unbedingt erzählen müsstest, dass du jemanden zum Angeln begleiten möchstest *(auch wenn ich nicht verstehe, weshalb du da unbedingt einen Fisch anpacken musst, wenn du selbst gar nicht angeln möchtest)*. Hättest den Teil auch einfach weglassen und trotzdem um Rat fragen können. Aber vielleicht solltest du doch lieber beim Hunde-Streicheln und Football-Spielen bleiben.



Mein reden. Versteh auch nich warum man da unbedingt einen Fisch anfassen muss |uhoh:|kopfkrat

Hatte ja erst gedacht "er" wäre eine Frau und wollte den Kerl beeindrucken........ Aber das ist ja anscheinend nich der Fall............oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## daci7 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



Freja schrieb:


> Mein reden. Versteh auch nich warum man da unbedingt einen Fisch anfassen muss |uhoh:|kopfkrat
> 
> Hatte ja erst gedacht "er" wäre eine Frau und wollte den Kerl beeindrucken........ Aber das ist ja anscheinend nich der Fall............oder?|kopfkrat



Vl anders herum?


----------



## Freja (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



daci7 schrieb:


> Vl anders herum?



Oh weia....


----------



## Zoddl (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



Katteker schrieb:


> Don´t feed the troll...


Das war dieses Mal sogar einer von der ganz einfallsreichen Sorte!

Zum Arzt sollte er aber trotzdem mal...


----------



## astra2016v (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Dachte auch er wär ne sie:q


----------



## sadako (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Was auch immer..


----------



## raini08 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Also ich nehm immer ein ALTES HANDTUCH ...da geht NICHTS SCHIEF :vik:|wavey:#6 bis bald raini


----------



## sprogoe (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

ich sage mal so;

dieses hier ist ein Anglerforum.

Hier posten Angler (das sind diese Typen, die Angeln gehen, einen Fisch fangen, ihn keschern, zum Hakenlösen / eventuell auch zum Abschlagen / anfassen und den Fisch entweder zurücksetzen, oder zum Verzehr mitnehmen)  

Ich glaube nicht, daß einer von diesen Menschen ein Problem damit hat, Fische anzufassen und somit auch keine Lösung für das geschilderte Problem bieten kann.

Wollen wir das Ganze doch einmal psychologisch betrachten (obwohl ich kein Psychologe bin), denn das Grundproblem, das diese Ängste auslöst, kann ein ganz anderes sein.

Lebst Du gerne dort, wo Du jetzt lebst, oder wärst Du lieber in Deinem früheren Leben hier in Deutschland und bist in das jetzige Leben in der Umgebung nur (unfreiwillig, durch Deine Eltern) hinein gezwungen worden?

Dann kann das schon seelische Konflikte ausgelöst haben, die auch zu Ängsten führen können.
Aber zur Überwindung gehören zum einen das Erkennen der Ursache und zum anderen psychologisch geschultes Fachpersonal.
Man sollte sich auch nicht scheuen, solche Hilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen. Viele Menschen trauen sich diesen Schritt nicht zu, weil sie denken, die Leute in ihrem Umfeld würden sie gleich als verrückt ansehen, was aber Unsinn ist, aber ohne solche Hilfe kommt man allein wohl nicht mehr aus seinen Ängsten heraus.

Hinterfrage mal ganz ehrlich Deine Situation und wenn ich da ein ganz klein wenig recht habe, scheue Dich nicht, entsprechende Hilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen.

Dafür wünsche ich Dir alles Gute.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Franky (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Ich hab in den jetzt knapp 12 Jahren, in denen ich hier herumgeistere ja schon sehr viel "ungewöhnliches" mitbekommen und mitgemacht - von daher bin ich der Meinung: einige Leute sollten sich von Rechnern (und auch Fischen) besser fernhalten!


----------



## Merlin (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



Franky schrieb:


> - von daher bin ich der Meinung: einige Leute sollten sich von Rechnern (und auch Fischen) besser fernhalten!


 

Warum ??? :q
ist doch eh gerade Sommerpause..ich finde das sehr lustig hier.


----------



## antonio (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

hab da mal ne frage, ich möchte unbedingt chirurg werden, kann aber kein blut sehen.
was soll ich tun?

antonio


----------



## sprogoe (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



antonio schrieb:


> hab da mal ne frage, ich möchte unbedingt chirurg werden, kann aber kein blut sehen.
> was soll ich tun?
> 
> antonio




dann werde lieber Bäcker; kannst´e die vermurcksten Brötchen selber essen.


Siggi


----------



## Merlin (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

@antonio

ich sage mal so;

dieses hier ist ein Anglerforum.

Hier posten Angler (das sind diese Typen, die Angeln gehen, einen Fisch fangen, ihn keschern, zum Hakenlösen / eventuell auch zum Abschlagen / anfassen und den Fisch entweder zurücksetzen, oder zum Verzehr mitnehmen) 

Ich glaube nicht, daß einer von diesen Menschen ein Problem damit hat, Blut zu sehen und somit auch keine Lösung für das geschilderte Problem bieten kann.

Wollen wir das Ganze doch einmal psychologisch betrachten (obwohl ich kein Psychologe bin), denn das Grundproblem, das diese Ängste auslöst, kann ein ganz anderes sein.

Lebst Du gerne dort, wo Du jetzt lebst, oder wärst Du lieber woanderes z.b USA und bist in das jetzige Leben in der Umgebung nur (unfreiwillig, durch Deine Eltern) hinein gezwungen worden?

Dann kann das schon seelische Konflikte ausgelöst haben, die auch zu Ängsten führen können.
Aber zur Überwindung gehören zum einen das Erkennen der Ursache und zum anderen psychologisch geschultes Fachpersonal.
Man sollte sich auch nicht scheuen, solche Hilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen. Viele Menschen trauen sich diesen Schritt nicht zu, weil sie denken, die Leute in ihrem Umfeld würden sie gleich als verrückt ansehen, was aber Unsinn ist, aber ohne solche Hilfe kommt man allein wohl nicht mehr aus seinen Ängsten heraus.

Hinterfrage mal ganz ehrlich Deine Situation und wenn ich da ein ganz klein wenig recht habe, scheue Dich nicht, entsprechende Hilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen.

Dafür wünsche ich Dir alles Gute.


Sorry das mußte jetzt sein


----------



## daci7 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



antonio schrieb:


> hab da mal ne frage, ich möchte unbedingt chirurg werden, kann aber kein blut sehen.
> was soll ich tun?
> 
> antonio



Lieber Antonio,

Ängste sind etwas ganz natürliches und du wirst villeicht überrascht sein, dass über 50% alles Warmduscher und Heulsusen Angst vor Blut hat - du bist also nicht alleine! Und du musst dich ganz bestimmt nicht dafür schämen, es ist etwas vollkommen normales.

Natürlich darf das in einer modernen, aufgeklärten und integrierten Gesellschaft nicht zur (beruflichen) Ausgrenzung führen! Inklusion heißt das Zauberwort!
Daher bieten viele Medizinhochschulen nun auch Sonderkurse für Chirurgen mit deiner, ich nenn es mal Besonderheit, an. 
Besonders empfehlen kann ich dir die Seminare von Prof. Dr. I. C. Wiener "Herzschrittmacher mit verbundenen Augen" oder "Kateter legen im Dunkeln".

Ich hoffe du lässt dich nicht von einer solchen Lappalie abhalten und verfolgst deinen Traum weiterhin - Du kannst es schaffen!

Liebe Grüße,
dein Dr. Sommer-Team.


----------



## angler1996 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

irgendwie müssen Selbsthilfegruppen her!
Vielleicht als moderierte IG:m

Gruß A.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Nicht witzig!

In einem Anglerforum, in dem immer wieder propagiert wird "Die Angler, das sind ja nicht die registrierten und zertifizierten alleine, das sind ja auch *die Millionen Angelinteressierten*" wird von einem Angelinteressierten eine Frage gestellt.

Und dann bekommt der Fragesteller von nem Mod erzählt, er solle besser Töpfern gehen. Von einigen Mitgliedern bekommt er vorn Kopp geknallt, er sei im falschen Forum, hier gehe es schließlich um ANGLER (und nicht um Angelinteressierte mit einem Problem)!

Und von den meisten anderen wird man verarscht und / oder nicht ernst genommen.

So elitär, wie die Angelgemeinde sich hier darstellt und sich über einen Hilfesuchenden Angelinteressierten lustig macht, kann es doch keinen mehr wundern, warum die Verbände, wie hier immer wieder kritisiert wird, Politik für die organisierten Angler, also die Elite, macht.

|peinlich


----------



## sprogoe (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



Merlin schrieb:


> @antonio
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry das mußte jetzt sein




#y|smash:

Sorry, das mußte jetzt auch sein, denn außer Deiner offenkundigen Belustigung, hast Du ja hier keinen ernstgemeinten Beitrag abgeliefert und wenn man keine Ahnung hat und sich mit den Problemen Anderer nicht auseinandersetzen möchte, sollte man sich doch wenigstens das Grinsen verkneifen und lieber dankbar dafür sein, von solchen Problemen verschont zu werden.

Siggi


----------



## Merlin (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

@Sprogoe

Der TE verarscht hier doch alle...
und freut sich der darüber das sich manche Leute gleich als Hobby Psychologe aufspielen ...sowie hattest du eine schwere Kindheit ?

Ich bin wirklich der letzte der nicht die Probleme und Sorgen anderer Menschen Ernst nimmt ( habe selber welche) aber diesen Thread finde ich nur Peinlich und da hiflt nur Ironie|supergri


----------



## Freja (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Quelle: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-zrXYAV1ZHKc/Ta5IfRysYeI/AAAAAAAAOPQ/jkcXk667cJo/s1600/amen.jpg


----------



## MaxiDelme (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

http://www.scienceblogs.de/hier-wohnen-drachen/2012/06/das-kleine-trollhandbuch.php


----------



## Dorschrasta (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Moin..

Ich kam nicht umher einige Beiträge in diesem Thread zu lesen und nun erdreiste ich mich mal und gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab.
Anfänglich konnte ich kaum glauben, dass Angler ihre kostbare Zeit, die man durchaus auch am Gewässer verbringen könnte, investieren um ernsthaft in einem Angler-Forum über eine Thematik dieser Art zu diskutieren, doch bei einem gut 12-seitigem Unterforum scheint es so als wäre der Sommer wohl zu wechselhaft um eine Ansitz zu wagen. 
Eigentlich denke ich, dass man sich über eine solche Problematik oder allgemein über Nöte und Ängste anderer nicht lustig machen sollte, zumal vermutlich jeder so sein Päckchen zu tragen hat, aber das fällt einem zugegebenermaßen von Zeile zu Zeile immer schwerer. 
Es leuchtet mir nicht so ganz ein weshalb eine solche Phobie mit Leuten diskutiert wird, für die das 'Anfassen von Fischen' ein großer Bestandteil ihres Hobbys und somit auch ein Selbstverständnis ist, da ist es doch beinahe vorprogrammiert, dass diese Tatsache eher belächelt als ernstgenommen wird.

Hätte ich in irgendeiner Form eine Aversion gegen Hähnchen, würde ich mich schließlich auch nicht um einen Praktikumsplatz bei Wiesenhof bewerben. 

Also werte Leidensgenossen, auch beim nächsten Angeltrip gilt: Augen zu und durch...... 

Petri Heil

thomas


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



MaxiDelme schrieb:


> http://www.scienceblogs.de/hier-wohnen-drachen/2012/06/das-kleine-trollhandbuch.php


 
Meenste? Wenn ja, nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Aber bevor ich von Trollerei ausgehe, muss ich als "netter" Mensch doch erstmal ernsthaft versuchen, zu helfen?!

Ajajaj!


----------



## antonio (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Nicht witzig!
> 
> In einem Anglerforum, in dem immer wieder propagiert wird "Die Angler, das sind ja nicht die registrierten und zertifizierten alleine, das sind ja auch *die Millionen Angelinteressierten*" wird von einem Angelinteressierten eine Frage gestellt.
> 
> ...



sorry, wenn du nicht merkst, daß du hier vom te verar.... wirst.
mit seinem angeln gehn wird hier sowieso so ohne weiteres nichts, denn nen schein hat er nicht.

antonio


----------



## Franky (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

@ Wego:
Das meint nicht nur der Delmendaddler 
Wie vorher schon gesagt: man lernt in einigen Jahren seine Schweine am Gang zu erkennen...


----------



## Kalunga (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



Franky schrieb:


> @ Wego:
> Das meint nicht nur der Delmendaddler
> Wie vorher schon gesagt: man lernt in einigen Jahren seine Schweine am Gang zu erkennen...



Pah! Wird die Gemeinschaft hier einfach zu Schweinen degradiert :q


----------



## MaxiDelme (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



> Pah! Wird die Gemeinschaft hier einfach zu Schweinen degradiert :q



Ich weiß garnicht was du hast... Schweine sind äußerst intelligent und köstlich im Geschmack!


----------



## Kalunga (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Hmm, ich weiß nicht so recht, ob ich wirklich gut schmecken möchte |kopfkrat


----------



## MaxiDelme (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Keine Sorge. Ein gutes Stück Fisch würde ich jederzeit vorziehen.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*



antonio schrieb:


> sorry, wenn du nicht merkst, daß du hier vom te verar.... wirst.
> mit seinem angeln gehn wird hier sowieso so ohne weiteres nichts, denn nen schein hat er nicht.
> 
> antonio


 

Sag ja, ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.

Ich bin wohl zu naiv.

Wobei, als das mit dem Töpfern kam, musste man noch davon ausgehen, dass das ernstgemeint war, oder nicht!?

Jetzt gilt der Smiley wohl mir:|peinlich


----------



## Franky (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Nicht wirklich... Nicht wirklich!


----------



## matchuek (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Eine grandiose Abend(füllende)lektüre, Danke!

Also ich mag Schweine und streichel auch gerne mal im Zoo, wenn man ran darf. Hachja....Schwein müsste man sein *träum*


----------



## Kalunga (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Das lohnt doch nur für die langen Orgasmen die Schweine haben


----------



## Eichelfritte (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Einladung zum Angeln... kann aber keine Fische anfassen :O*

Selbst wenn er angeln gehen würde, kann man nicht davon ausgehen, das er was fängt


----------

